# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  I have loved...

## Quiet Whisper

*I am alive,
I know not why,
My dreams have been shattered,
The tiny pieces of what was once my life,

Cant make out the reason,
Just feel so lonely,
Wish I hadnt broken up,
Wish I hadnt fallen...

Desiring death,
I must live,
I will live,
Till time fades away...

Let it be known,
By my heart, to my soul,
I fell and I desired,
I have loved, I have loved...

(Quiet Whisper)*

----------


## Aleena

did you wrote it by your self ?

----------


## Quiet Whisper

yups

----------


## NInA

Very Nice effort!

----------


## Quiet Whisper

thnku thnku  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

:Smile:

----------


## zeeast

nice... :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

thnks guys  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Nice  :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

thnku for liking it  :Smile:

----------


## spicychilly

nice :up;

----------


## Quiet Whisper

thnku for liking it  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

guuuuudd!!!!!! :applaud;

----------


## Quiet Whisper

thnku miss sweet  :Smile:

----------


## Saba

its good to realize things..

----------


## Quiet Whisper

:Smile:  thanks n i know.. its better to know n be aware of the truth  :Smile:

----------


## pakpari05

cute

----------


## pakpari05

cute

----------


## TISHA

thx 4 shring !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## desiman

where in the same boat, 1 word brilliant.

----------


## sunny4

GOOD

----------


## Quiet Whisper

thanks everyone  :Smile:  :givefl;

----------


## AaDi

nice 1 bro ..  :Smile:

----------


## AaDi

nice 1 bro ..  :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

thnx bro  :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

thnx bro  :Smile:

----------

